# Puppy love



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit emotional at the moment, I'm like that just now  and I'd like to share a few thoughts with my cockapoo friends ...
I cannot think of one person (apart from Ciara) who said anything along the lines of "oh how lovely" when I told them I was getting a puppy, in fact it was more "are you mad?!" Like many people, I lead a busy and hectic life, but I didn't think that, beyond the initial tiny puppy stage that another dog in the house would change things too much, or make life any more difficult.
Bringing Izzy home has been the best decision I have made in years. It is all the joy of having a new baby (been a while ...) without the hormones (!), the intensity and the sheer hard work. Yes, it is hard at times, but each phase passes so much quicker. The pleasure I am getting from having Izzy, and seeing the positive effect she has had on Phoebe, the absolute joy she brings to Ciara, and the affection my husband and sons have for her now too, is just amazing.
The forum has been brilliant, so much fun and such a source of information and help and advice. Sharing stories and photos of our wonderful puppies and dogs, the ups and downs is such a big part of my life now, my facebook days are over!
:ilmc:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely post Ali! I share your thoughts and emotions completely and utterly. Only one friend of mine truly 'celebrated' the fact that I was getting another puppy - as she had just got another too. Most of my friends thought I was mad!

I too have a very busy life. I have three kids, 14, 13 and 11. My youngest is profoundly disabled. He's a very beautiful boy .....stunning actually (ok I'm very biased!) but is wheelchair bound, unable to feed himself etc etc. He's a giant 3 month old really!! I do have some carers who come a couple of times a week to give me a break and I was so nervous telling them I was adding to my pack. They are lovely but I'm rather good at detecting people's true thoughts behind their smiles!!

My dogs keep me going in life. I adore them. I do agility with Rufus and in time will with Basil too. My retired old greyhound is the most gentle unassuming dog you could imagine. They give me 'me time' and without them I think I might be in pieces. Blimey Ali, you've got me being tearful too!!

I'm so pleased Izzy is such a joy for you too. I adore that feeling of completeness and well being which Stephen from JD commented upon the other day as being 'priceless'. So true. 

Keep posting Ali. I'll be here ...... much better than Facebook I agree!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ali .... I am all emotional now .. that is lovely ... and we are all friends on here.

.. I feel exactly the same as you about this forum, we are all real cockapoo owners sharing their highs and lows in a fun and friendly community... 

.. I have found another forum which is also a great community, smaller but wow its friendly, & as you know my dogs life has become a fun place to share experiences too...

Basically our dogs are a massive part of our life’s .. and therefore our cockapoo friends are incredibly important to us...

I will need you all more than ever next month when my new baby comes home .... xxx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Both of your posts are so lovely to read.
I too have had all the 'Are you mad!' comments and I must admit, that having gone from never thinking i'd ever want a dog, to 'I can't wait to get a dog' I have wondered at times if they're right!!
But, reading your posts, just 4days before we pick up our beautiful little girl Kipper, has reassured me that I'm completely sane.
I also have a busy life, I work odd hours, I have 2 junior school age kids and a wonderful husband but there is definitely room for a Cockapoo!!
Thank you so much for your posts.
Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely posts - It's amazing what our doggies come to mean to us.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahhhh you bunch of softies!! xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna has only served to complete us as a family. We adore her and she adores us. Our family have been incredibly supportive and excited about her but not all our friends feel the same. But we think if they can't accept her then it's their loss, not ours. 

We all love our cockapoos, and it's great to have the support of others on this forum who truly understand and feel the same way


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely posts. Yes, its amazing how quickly they become family members. They are like cute adorable little children really, only much easier than children. My experience is that the only people who understand about why I wanted another puppy are people who have got dogs themselves.

:ilmc:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is so so so true! People truly can't know how you feel untill they themselves fall in love with a furry bundle! I can't imagine my life without lady!! and i haven't even had her a year.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> My dogs keep me going in life. I adore them. I do agility with Rufus and in time will with Basil too. My retired old greyhound is the most gentle unassuming dog you could imagine. They give me 'me time' and without them I think I might be in pieces. Blimey Ali, you've got me being tearful too!!


Oh Ali you soppy sod! No seriously, ditto to all of that and Karen your post struck a cord too and brought tears to my eyes. We need our "me time" to help us get through the challenging days. Thank god our gorgeous cockapoos help us to do that


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ditto, ditto to everything that's been said on this thread We had been without a dog for 15 months!! We no longer sit in a trance watching tv we have two wonderful Cockapoo's that we talk about constantly we are out walking together (even holding hands the other day) and we love all the hard work that comes with keeping a dog and that feeling you get when you walk in and the greeting they give you....priceless


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one receiving negative vibes, so far friends have been enthusiastic, but I still haven't told my Mum and Dad that we are getting a puppy. Mum has been warning me what a tie they are for years, perhaps that's part of the reason it's taken us so long to take the plunge.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Fifi said:


> And I thought I was the only one receiving negative vibes, so far friends have been enthusiastic, but I still haven't told my Mum and Dad that we are getting a puppy. Mum has been warning me what a tie they are for years, perhaps that's part of the reason it's taken us so long to take the plunge.


My mom didn't want me and my husband to get a dog either...well needless to say my mom wants to know when Lady can come for a sleep over...she loves her so much!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What a lovely thread,feels like we are all one big family! Would be even nicer to one day all meet up! Ali and Karen.....lovely meaningful posts ladies xxx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope Mum takes to her, however she is terminally ill so doubt she will be up for sleepovers!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Fifi, I'm so sorry to hear that :hug: I hope you mum takes to Gaia too, it will be so good for all of you - share that Cockapoo love 

Thanks for all the lovely replies  :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also think that although they are hard work they are good for our health.
I totally agree with Michael's comment - since getting Betty TV is almost a thing of the past. We go walking in the woods which are on our doorstep which we never bothered with before. I also had tummy troubles for over a 
year which I had loads of test / meds for but since getting Betty it has
improved daramatically - I thnk sometimes you need something to divert your attention away from yourself.


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> My mom didn't want me and my husband to get a dog either...well needless to say my mom wants to know when Lady can come for a sleep over...she loves her so much!


My Mum was just the same, but Maple has brought so much joy and fun into her life . Mum just loves her to bits!! She has even got Maple's picture on her mobile phone as a screen saver!!! and my Mum is 79 yrs young!! She says it brings a big smile to her face every time she looks at her phone xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We lost our old dog of 15 years last spring, only lasted untill August before looking for another one. Tilly is a year old next week & gives so much love & it makes you get out of the house instead of sitting around all day.
You forget how active a puppy is after having an old plodder but you soon get back into the grove & can't imagine how we managed without a dog for the whole of last summer. (not going for walks in the woods or on the beach) 
The real klincher was when we realised one day we hadn't even unlocked the back door at 4pm, no chance of that now.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How lovely! They do bring a new joy to the family don't they. I also had a lot of negative comments about getting a puppy as I do already have a busy life. I just knew that it was the right time for us as a family so I just ignored everyone as always and did my own thing (always been a stubborn wotsit!). Everyone adores Daisy although I am sure they still think I am bonkers!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Sezra,
What's wrong with Bonkers????!!!
X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou for giving me a lovely warm glow... I've read this thread welling up and smiling at the same time, so glad that we love our little canine friends despite what others think or inspite of what others think, that they bring so much love and joy and that we have the opportunity to share these stoires with one another......love reading about peoples experiences and stories, thanks


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Going to tell my Mum and Dad tomorrow about Gaia, we are paying a visit and I'm too excited not to spill the beans ..........


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, good luck


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, it went well, no "oh what do you want to do that for". I showed the picture of Gaia before explaining that she is our pup, Mum's a little bit muddled because of the drugs but once she got it she said she's really looking forward to meeting her, Yipee!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear you had a positive response from your mum Fifi, it can't be long until you bring Gaia home?


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

21 sleeps, counting down ..........


----------

